# Meet Gregor Samsa...



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

hi!
i'm Gregor Samsa, the name my human mommy gave me.
i was borned on the 24 of June and will be 2 this year!
mommy and me are best friends. we take care of each other.
i'm very friendly, and wasn't even scared to take a picture with Santa!
i'm scared of the vet. she smells funny.
i'm friends with a lot of people, and the dogs and cats here.
do you want to be my friend?
i'm mostly like to eat, sleep, scamper, and play.
i know about 35 human words, and am maybe as smart as
a 5 year old baby (human.)
i'm especially in charge of my mommy. if she needs me
or is sad, i take care of her.
she doesn't know what she would do without me.
mommy is good to me with toys and good food and playtime, too.
she taught me the words "love" and "Gregor" and "kissy."
do you want a kissy? i'll give you one!
i'm getting tired, but...oh! i'll tell you
i have my own "room" in my "house," and I keep my good
stuff there, and when i'm in there, no one ever bothers me.
it's peaceful. i have a good house with lots to do and here it is.










ok, nap time for me!

lovelovehappyhappy,
Gregor


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

someone to please help with first picture?
me as a baby. thanks you.

........nevermind. mommy fix it for me.

sleepy to you,
Gregor


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

very handsome boy you have there


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

happy to you for that!
pretty rat in your picture!
she her girl?
i want to meet girl (rat.)

play,
Gregor S.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Gregor passed away due to consolodation of the lungs on Feb. 14, 2007. His mommy misses him too much for words.*

To meet the new baby, please click on the thread, "Augustus."


----------

